# (2) 16' Avalanche Box plows for sale use



## Andybis4 (Nov 18, 2015)

(2) 16' Avalanche Box plows for sale. (1) Avalanche straight 16' box and (1) Avalanche Optimus 16' sectional box. Both were not used very much. Both are 5 years old with some surface rust from sitting but both work great. Also have spare parts. Would love to sell both for $13,500 but will sell separate. Please feel free to call or text Andy 301-366-7267. Both of the boxes are in Rockville MD.


----------

